# Circular saw with deep plunge cut at 90 degrees



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

Banging away hard, rehabbing our 100+ year old home. One of the challenges is adding retrofit framing for openings in exterior walls. Evidently, a couple of 2x4's used to be entirely acceptable as a header for a 10 foot window opening (layed on their wide faces no less).

In order to install headers, I snap a chalk line across the faces of the exposed studs. Then I use my circular saw to cut initial kerfs in each stud and finish the cuts with a hand saw (or recip saw if I'm feeling careful). It would be really nice (and much faster) if I could find a circular saw that could cut the full depth of the studs, i.e. 3-1/2."

Is there such an animal? I haven't found much searching the internet.

Thanks,
Jimmy


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh,yes--circular saws come in 10'--12'' and 14" blades--sometimes called a timber framers saw--

I doubt if you would want to make an overhead plunge cut with a monster like that---

Bring a very fat wallet to the store--$$$$$$$


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Bring a very fat wallet to the store--$$$$$$$


True, a 10" Circ Saw from one of the major tool makers will start at around $300 and go up from there if memeory serves me correctly


----------



## BigJimmy (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks, guys. Yeah, I sorta figured that there had to be _something_ available but since it isn't common enough to be sold at the big boxes, it would probably be pricey. And in this case, not having the tool just means that it takes me longer which, as a DIY'er, doesn't affect my bottom line like it may to a contractor.

Again, thanks!
-J


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

if you really feel like it will help, might be worthwhile to call around and see if anyone rents them in your area. You can find them used on ebay for around $200 shipped. There's one right now for $150 or best offer


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

BigJimmy said:


> Banging away hard, rehabbing our 100+ year old home. One of the challenges is adding retrofit framing for openings in exterior walls. Evidently, a couple of 2x4's used to be entirely acceptable as a header for a 10 foot window opening (layed on their wide faces no less).
> 
> In order to install headers, I snap a chalk line across the faces of the exposed studs. Then I use my circular saw to cut initial kerfs in each stud and finish the cuts with a hand saw (or recip saw if I'm feeling careful). It would be really nice (and much faster) if I could find a circular saw that could cut the full depth of the studs, i.e. 3-1/2."
> 
> ...


I belive the old stud's in the 100 yr old house are a full 4" ?? Why not just use the recip. saw. I don't belive they make a skill saw that will cut a full 4". The blade's are 7 1/4" so that would only do a little over2 1/2 " On mine . I don't belive you are going to find a skill saw that will saw that big


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

del schisler said:


> I belive the old stud's in the 100 yr old house are a full 4" ?? Why not just use the recip. saw. I don't belive they make a skill saw that will cut a full 4". The blade's are 7 1/4" so that would only do a little over2 1/2 " On mine . I don't belive you are going to find a skill saw that will saw that big


A 10-1/4 Circ saw will cut 3-3/4" in a single pass. The OP said he was trying to cut 3-1/2", so a 10-1/4 ( or bigger) will work fine. 










If he needs more, he could get a 16-5/16" Circ saw, which will cut 6-1/4" at 90*. Heck this beast would cut actual 4x at 45* ( insert Tim Taylor Grunt here)


----------

